# Blue Buffalo Weight control recipe?



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello everyone. So, I think i've found a brand I like for my new hedgie. Its the Blue buffalo Weight Control. Heres the link with all the ingredients and such > http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/wilderness-weight-control?pf=1&type=dry&animal=cat

I just wanted a clear check to make sure its OK. I know the protein is a little high but, honestly, I am completely lost on what to do with food. I dont get the concept of mixing foods or how to deal with treats and things. All I know is below 35% protein and below 14% fat. Im really scared i'm not giving him the right foods and I dont know how he feels. I feel like a really over protective parent when I go to the pet store looking at the brands you guys recommended, looking at ingredients making sure theres no by-products and no corn and below 35% protein and below 15% fat. I just cant find the right one it seems. Could yall instead of giving me brands, give me specific foods you use like one above?

On another note, I'll be getting pictures up soon!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

That food is fairly good. Protein is kind of high- but it's not too high.

The three foods I mix are:
Blue Buffalo Weight Control Chicken & Brown Rice
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck
Solid Gold Katz-n Flocken Lamb

Another recommended food is:
Chicken Soup For The Cat Lover's Soul Light

and some more from a quick search:

Authority Sensitive Solutions Formula
Blue Buffalo Adult Indoor Cat
Blue Buffalo Adult Salmon & Brown Rice
Blue Buffalo Mature Chicken & Brown Rice
Natural Balance Ultra Premium

There's a ton of foods that are good (and plenty not so good as well)
There's a lot of BLUE and Blue Buffalo that fit the guidelines. 
Remember fish can make poop smellier and also Wellness doesn't sit well with a lot of hedgehogs (not to say it doesn't with all of them)


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> That food is fairly good. Protein is kind of high- but it's not too high.
> 
> The three foods I mix are:
> Blue Buffalo Weight Control Chicken & Brown Rice
> ...


So just having one food in the bowl is fine? Its not essential i mix?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's more recommended to mix than to use just one food, for a couple different reasons. One being that we don't know exact nutritional requirements for hedgies, so having more foods fed raises the chances that we're giving them everything necessary, and the other being that hedgehogs can be terribly picky, so having more than one food that they like and are used to lessens the chances that they'll food strike or have problems with eating if a food becomes unavailable for some reason.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

The food tom uses seems safe to me. I think I'll just mix the blue buffalo and the natural balance. Oh and by the way, lily, I switched over to fleece liners and I think Slade really likes it! (Slade is my hedgies name)


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Hello everyone. So, I think i've found a brand I like for my new hedgie. Its the Blue buffalo Weight Control. Heres the link with all the ingredients and such > http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/wilderness-weight-control?pf=1&type=dry&animal=cat
> 
> I just wanted a clear check to make sure its OK. I know the protein is a little high but, honestly, I am completely lost on what to do with food. I dont get the concept of mixing foods or how to deal with treats and things. All I know is below 35% protein and below 14% fat. Im really scared i'm not giving him the right foods and I dont know how he feels. I feel like a really over protective parent when I go to the pet store looking at the brands you guys recommended, looking at ingredients making sure theres no by-products and no corn and below 35% protein and below 15% fat. I just cant find the right one it seems. Could yall instead of giving me brands, give me specific foods you use like one above?
> 
> On another note, I'll be getting pictures up soon!


I personally would not use this weight control by itself, it's ok but it's is more of a subsitute if another kibble is a bit higher in fat. I mix half of this kibble in my hedgie's main kibble just to balance it out.

This is my mix:

•Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck
•Blue Buffalo Weight Control


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Mel_W said:


> I personally would not use this weight control by itself, it's ok but it's is more of a subsitute if another kibble is a bit higher in fat. I mix half of this kibble in my hedgie's main kibble just to balance it out.
> 
> This is my mix:
> 
> ...


This weight control isn't that low on fat. You can feed 12% and be fine if the hedgie isn't a super runner. I still wouldn't suggest just one kibble like you said though

Wilderness Duck has a TON of protein...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Tom said:


> This weight control isn't that low on fat. You can feed 12% and be fine if the hedgie isn't a super runner. I still wouldn't suggest just one kibble like you said though
> 
> Wilderness Duck has a TON of protein...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is what the breeder I got my hedgie from uses. I am not the only one. Wilderness Duck is also quite high in fat so it does need a weight manager to balence it out. More protein is better than a ton of fat. I will stick with the food my breeder recommended, thank you.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Mel_W said:


> This is what the breeder I got my hedgie from uses. I am not the only one. Wilderness Duck is also quite high in fat so it does need a weight manager to balence it out. More protein is better than a ton of fat. I will stick with the food my breeder recommended, thank you.


No need to get all defensive and/or cranky. I'm just pointing out a fact. I've seen breeders and vets recommend things that aren't recommended by the hedgehog community.


----------

